# Hand raising orphaned wild rats



## sonoma

Hey guys,

So yesterday evening my brother gave me a litter of baby rats he found at the feed store where he works, as his co-workers were going to kill them. I have successfully raised a litter of deer mice a few years back, and although they were a little older than the litter I have now, I decided to try my best to save these little guys.

I’m actually surprised at how well they seem to be doing. I’m guessing they are about 7 days old; they have long whiskers, dark pigment, and the beginnings of some peach fuzz. I got them a heating pad and soy-based baby formula, and I’ve been feeding them every three or four hours, and helping them relieve themselves. They are very active, and they’re eating well and have milk bands. 

Right now I’m mainly wondering what in the world I’m going to do with them if they all survive. I’ve been reading pretty conflicting advice on if it’s better to try and release them when they are old enough, or how well they do when kept as pets. I know I haven’t posted here in quite a while, but I seem to remember someone on this forum (lilspaz, maybe?) who had litter of wild or half wild babies. Any experience/advice would be welcome.


----------



## Mitsy

I've never taken in baby rats but I have taken in baby raccoons that were abandoned and we let them go I know that they are much different then rats, but I think if you did as much as you could to mimic the wild and how they would get food it could be possible to let them go. But with all the stuff stuff I know about rats that are kept in captivity become very sociable that letting them go after they have been raised in a cage probably isn't the best idea. What I would do if I was in your place I would raise them and if any did survive I'd get the vet to check them to make sure their healthy and keep them as pets or give them to any other rat lovers that are interested. Sorry for the long paragraph 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

All of the stuff that I have read and know about*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I would send a PM to Poisoned, if you get a chance. Poisoned is on rather often and from what I recall has experience with wild and half wild litters.


----------



## sonoma

Thank you both for your replies! Rumy, thanks for the suggestion, I will try to get on here again later tonight and send her a PM.

Would anyone care to guess their age? I've never had babies this young before. They are thin, as you can see, but eating well and still very active.


----------



## LightningWolf

They look around 5 to 7 days old.


----------



## Kaliloca

If they survive. I'd return them to the wild. Even being had fed at such a young age, they'll retain their "wild instincts". 

I've only raised up one litter of wild rats. They were 10 days old. The mother gave birth 3 days..... after the rat trap didn't kill her..... Yeah, the mom was caught in a rat trap. The trap was in a horse barn.... 

She was a tough girl and gave birth and raised them well. She had no ill affects from the trap. She managed escape and I had to raise the babies up. Anyway, the babies were really friendly, at first. They loved to be held and cuddled. They even walk up and greet you and crawl into you hand. Then as they got older and more independent, the wild instincts kicked in. They became restless and wanted more space. They no longer wanted "human contact". They wanted to go out and explore. We set them free about 7 miles from horse barn where the mother was originally caught. 

Anyway, if these baby rats survive. They really do deserve a life that's not "behind bars".


----------



## Kaliloca

Here's a link for raising a wild rat. 

http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------



## socal_sarah

Have to say that I'm definitely following this thread because I think it's SO neat that you're raising wild babies!


----------



## sonoma

Thanks everyone! And thank you Kaliloca for sharing youexperiences. 
A quick update- despite around the clock care, 4 of my 8bubs have passed away. The 4 survivors are still eating very well, they knowwhen I pick them up food is coming so they get very excited and wiggly andstart licking, and they are growing. Their fur is really coming in, andyesterday I noticed they have little teeth coming in too! They’ve startedtrying to groom their faces with their little paws too.


----------



## sonoma

Ah, sorry about that. When I use quick reply it runs some of my post together.


----------



## Kaliloca

sonoma said:


> Thanks everyone! And thank you Kaliloca for sharing youexperiences.
> A quick update- despite around the clock care, 4 of my 8bubs have passed away. The 4 survivors are still eating very well, they knowwhen I pick them up food is coming so they get very excited and wiggly andstart licking, and they are growing. Their fur is really coming in, andyesterday I noticed they have little teeth coming in too! They’ve startedtrying to groom their faces with their little paws too.


Sorry to hear you lost a few, but there's still hope. 


Each day they get closer to that 3 week mark. Steady growth and development is a good sign. Have they done the power sucking yet? The first time I saw that it freaked me out. I thought I had killed them. When they start power sucking, the feeding time is cut way down and they take a lot more at a feeding. 

Please post updated pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## socal_sarah

We would definitely love to see new pics!


----------



## sonoma

Thanks guys! Yes, they are power sucking, it freaked me out too- I thought I had made the formula too hot!

I’ll try to get some new pics today. The 4 survivors are doing good, although they still seem a little thin and small for their age (between 12 and 14 days old by tomorrow!) Their fur is getting thicker, I actually had to give them a bath yesterday because they were matted and sticky with formula,I swear they get as much on them as in them.


----------



## Kaliloca

I'm glad to hear they're doing well. I hope the last 4 make it.

When I fed the litter I had to raise up. I found it easier, after they started power sucking, to just use an eye dropper. Then I'd gently squeeze and it went right down. I do remember having to give them baths though. It almost seemed like they enjoyed the bath part.


----------



## Eden10

Really good of you to raise the babies...can't wait to see pics & hear how they act/behave as they get older. Its probably going to be a tough decision whether to keep them or not!


----------



## sonoma

Here are some baby pics! I've got 2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## Rumy91989

Squee, they're so cute and little! Kudos to you for getting them this far. Hand-raising babies is hard and they look like they're doing well!


----------



## Kaliloca

They're so cute!!

I'm glad they're doing well. It's a lot of work hand raising such small critters, but it's worth it. 

It's the best feeling when they open their eyes for the first time. They look at you and it almost seems like they smile. Then you know they're going to be alright.


----------



## sonoma

A sad update: this afternoon one of the babies passed away. They seemed like they were doing so well, I'm really bummed out. 

Also wondering if anyone has any insight on this behavior- one of the babies is biting the others. Like really latching on to a leg or tail and refusing to let go, while the other baby screams and tries to get away. It happened last night and twice in the last 10 mins, I don't think it is hunger, since they ate within the last hour?


----------



## Kaliloca

Sorry you lost another one. 

As to the biting, you can give them something to chew on. Try cucumbers or some other fruit or veggie. It could just be he's learning he's got teeth and he's testing them out. Other than that I don't know why that would happen.


----------



## sonoma

OK WOW! I just crushed some of my girls' Oxbow Regal Rat and mixed it with formula and they friggin' LOVED it! They ate like they were starving, even though I just gave them formula. From what I have read they shoudn't be ready to eat solid food yet, not until after their eyes open? Do you think this is ok- when did your little guys start eating solid food?

(BTW I know Oxbow is too low in protein for growing rats, so if it is ok I will get some Mazuri for them.)


----------



## Kaliloca

WOW!!
Glad to hear they like eating. 
I'm hoping this is a good sign and the rest of them make it. 

Mine started eating solid food when they were 15 days old. I can't remember if their eyes were open yet or not. That was 5 days after the mother escaped. They continued to take formula until they were 3 weeks old. They tapered off on the formula and stared eating more "wet" fruits and veggies. Cucumber was a favorite and so was watermelon and cantaloupe. It was just another way to get fluids into them. 

I also offered them baby food, since it had moisture in it. You can give them cooked eggs for extra protein too.I'm pretty sure Mazuri is a good food. I haven't heard anything bad about it. 

Not sure when they started drinking water, since I had a water bottle available to them all the time. I never removed it after the mom escaped. I just changed it every day hoping they'd learn water was there.


----------



## Rumy91989

Mazuri isn't a great food, but it's not terrible either. If it has a high protein content and it seems like they want to be eating food mush I'd go for it. Pea flavored baby food also has good protein content, etc. Have you tried to give them baby food yet?


----------



## sonoma

Hi guys,

Just wanted to post a sad final update on the babies. My last little guy developed a URI and despite antibiotics passed away today. I'm really bummed out, I tried so hard for these little guys and wanted so badly for them to make it. 

I also wanted to say thanks to everyone for your help, suggestions, and support.


----------



## Rumy91989

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  Many hugs from me to you.


----------



## Eden10

Aww sorry to hear that. But, you did everything you could & at least gave them a chance at life *hugs*


----------



## Kaliloca

I'm sorry to hear they passed. 

I know you gave it your best. Thank you for caring enough to try and save them.


----------



## socal_sarah

Sad that the little ones didn't make it but they were blessed that you even gave them a chance at life. *hugs*


----------

